# Premature Ending during Playback



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Sometimes, when playing a previously recorded show, the playback suddenly stops as if it's at the end of the recording. This can happen at any time during playback (2 minutes into the show, 10 minutes, 30 minutes). It seems to occur more often in OTA recordings, but I've seen this on satellite recordings as well. I can't reproduce it every time.

If I play the show over again, it ends at the same spot every time. It's really irritating. You end up missing part of the recording, even though the system says the whole thing was recorded.

Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There have been some reports of bad recordings... which is why it would stop at the same place each time.

Do you know if these are recent recordings or older ones?

I thought this was something Dish had already fixed... and if so, you could just now be viewing an older recording from when the problem really existed... BUT if this was a recent recording, that would be good to know.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There have been some reports of bad recordings... which is why it would stop at the same place each time.
> 
> Do you know if these are recent recordings or older ones?
> 
> I thought this was something Dish had already fixed... and if so, you could just now be viewing an older recording from when the problem really existed... BUT if this was a recent recording, that would be good to know.


I don't have any older recordings. I think the oldest one I have is from three weeks ago. I don't keep recordings after I watch them. Should also mention that this has been happening since the beginning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

vahighland said:


> I don't have any older recordings. I think the oldest one I have is from three weeks ago. I don't keep recordings after I watch them. Should also mention that this has been happening since the beginning.


That's why I was asking... I know Dish was aware of problems with prematurely-ending recordings several releases ago... so if you had a recording made with an older firmware, that might explain it.

BUT if you are finding new recordings still have the problem, that would be something Dish would want to know.

Is it happening a lot? Always on a particular channel? I haven't seen it happen in a while myself... but when it did, it was kind of random as I remember.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

It doesn't happen that often. When it does, it typically occurs on one of the OTA channels (11.1 - NBC in Atlanta). However, it can happen on a satellite channel like HBO/Showtime. If fact, I had recently recorded a movie called Carriers and it quit on me about 30 min into the movie. But, I've seem it on other satellite channels too. It does seem to be random.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

The other day I had a recording that was 1 hour and 5 minutes long. About 6 minutes into it, the picture froze and the receiver eventually rebooted. Tried it again - same results. When the receiver was back up after the reboot, I played the show, only this time I manually skipped quickly into the middle of the show. Then I rewound the recording to just after the 6 minute mark and the rest of the show played fine. Haven't seen the problem since.


----------

